# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Dr. Laurence Klotz: Active Surveillance

## LowRoad

Hier eine *sinngemäße Übersetzung* eines aktuellen Interviews von Dr. Laurence Klotz, dem Vater der Aktiven-Überwachung. Nicht beschönigend geht er auf den Stand der Dinge ein, und definiert Verbesserungspotential, was durchaus notwendig erscheint:


Es war seit vielen Jahren bekannt, dass sich Prostatakrebs mit dem Alter in der Mehrzahl der Männer entwickelt. Die Standardbehandlung war eine radikale Behandlung für fast jeden. Schon damals erschien es uns, dass dies bedeutet, dass wir einer Menge von Patienten mit klinisch unbedeutendem Prostatakrebs behandelten.



Wir wussten, dass es viele Männer gab die nicht an Prostatakrebs sterben würden. Aber ein genereller Ansatz alle Patienten unbehandelt zu lassen machte auch keinen Sinn, da wir wussten, dass ein erheblicher Teil dieser Patienten einen tödlich verlaufenden Prostatakrebs in sich trugen, wenn er unbehandelt blieb.

Damals erhielten wir einen kleinen Forschungsetat von "*Prostate Cancer Canada*", einer neuen Organisation zu dieser Zeit. (Das war der erste Zuschuss, den sie vergaben) Wir begannen ganz vorsichtig Patienten mit Niedrigrisiko Prostatakrebs entsprechend zu behandeln. Wir verfolgten den PSA Verlauf und periodisch wurde eine weitere Biopsie durchgeführt. Andererseits wurden Patienten, bei denen es so aussah, als hätten sie ein höheres Risiko, einer Behandlung zugeführt.

Zunächst war dies sehr umstritten. Die Leute dachten, dass die Patienten, als Folge dessen, was wir taten, sterben würden und dass es zumindest grenzwertig unethisch war. Im Laufe der Zeit bekamen wir mehr Selbstvertrauen. Sehr wenige Männer starben. Keines der düsteren Szenarien, die meine Kollegen vorhergesagt hatten, bewahrheitete sich. Schließlich begannen die Kollegen doch, den Wert unseres Vorgehens anzuerkennen.

Wir haben eine große Gruppe von Patienten in der aktiven Überwachung, die wir prospektiv verfolgen. Ich denke, man könnte das eine Registrierung nennen, obwohl das nicht der Begriff ist, den wir verwenden. Jeder Patient, den wir im Sunnybrook Health Sciences Center in Toronto sehen, der mit aktiver Überwachung betreut wird, wird in unserer Datenbank geführt. Es gibt noch viele andere Register weltweit, aber unseres bezieht sich auf nur ein einzelnes Zentrum, das jetzt etwa 1300 Patienten behandelt hat. Wie ich schon sagte, begann es als klinische Studie. Durch entsprechende Aufklärung, und dem Hinweis, dass eine aktive Überwachung experimentell sei, erlangten wir die Einwilligung der Patienten. Ab etwa 2005 - nach etwa acht Jahren  beendeten wir die Studienphase, weil wir zuversichtlich waren, dass die aktive Überwachung nicht mehr experimentell war, sondern ein wirksamer Weg zur Behandlung von Patienten geworden war.

Seit dieser Zeit haben Patienten aus Kanada und den Vereinigten Staaten, die an einem vorsichtigen Ansatz interessiert waren, behandelt. Von diesen etwa 1300 Patienten sind bisher etwa 40% verstorben. Fast alle diese Männer sind an anderen Ursachen als Prostatakrebs verstorben. Wir hatten insgesamt 15 Todesfälle, die auf Prostatakrebs zurückzuführen waren, und weitere 15 Patienten entwickelten Metastasen. Von der gesamten Kohorte haben etwa 3% Metastasen entwickelt. Aber bei den meisten dieser Männer war die Entwickelung der Metastasierung erst nach sehr vielen Jahren zu beobachten. Heutzutage haben wir sehr viel mehr Informationen darüber, wer diese Patienten sind und wer gefährdet ist. Wir denken, die Stratifizierung entwickelt sich, besonders da wir jetzt das MRT mit einbauen, so dass wir die 2 oder 3% identifizieren können, die mit Aktiver Überwachung nicht so gut zurechtkommen. Damit sich die Zahl der Patienten verringert, bei denen sich Metastasen entwickeln.


Männer mögen Biopsien nicht. Einige Männer finden es wirklich eine furchtbare Erfahrung. Es ist unangenehm, es gibt eine signifikante Rate von Infektion danach. Einige Patienten haben anhaltende Symptome. Es gab auch eine Assoziation mit erektiler Dysfunktion bei Patienten, die relativ viele Biopsien durchgeführt hatten.


Es gibt zwei Einschränkungen für die aktive Überwachung. Die erste und bedeutendste ist, was ich als Achillesferse der aktiven Überwachung ansehe: ungefähr 25% der Patienten mit Niedrigrisiko Prostatakrebs haben in der Realität einen viel aggressiveren Krebs. Zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose wissen wir nur noch nichts über diesen Krebs, weil die Biopsie-Nadel ihn nicht getroffen hat. Wir wissen, dass bei den meisten dieser Patienten dieser aggressive Krebs sich in dem Vorderteil der Prostata befindet, welcher schwerer für die Biopsienadel zu erreichen ist. In einem sehr kleinen Teil der Patienten hat dieser Krebs bereits metastasiert.

Ein Patient vor Ihnen hat ein paar mikroskopische Bereiche von Gleason 6, was wir vernachlässigen. Aber unbemerkt hat er tatsächlich noch einen sehr viel schlechteren Krebs, der vielleicht sogar schon metastasiert hat. Das tritt in etwa 25% der Fälle auf. Nicht alle von ihnen sind wirklich aggressiv oder metastasiert, aber etwa 25% haben eben etwas mehr als ein Gleason 6.

Es gibt eine zweite Art von Krebs, welcher sich als Wolf im Schafspelz zeigt: der Patient mit einem tatsächlichem Gleason 6 Krebs, der sich eigentlich lange Zeit stabil zeigen sollte, aber dann im Laufe der Zeit wird aus einem Gleason 6 Krebs ein schlimmer Krebs. Das ist viel seltener als der erste Fall. Der zweite Typ, bei dem sich der Krebs im Laufe der Zeit verändert, macht etwa 1% der Fälle pro Jahr aus. Nach 10 Jahren finden wir etwa in 10% der Patienten eine Entwicklung hin zu einem aggressiveren Krebs. Der eigentliche Fokus liegt aktuell auf der ersten Gruppe  wo wir aggressive Tumoranteile in der Biopsie verpassen. Das MRT spielt hier eine große Rolle bei der Bestimmung, welche Patienten einen schlechteren Krebs haben, weil das MRI perfekt geeignet ist, um diese Patienten mit aggressiverem Krebs aufzuspüren.

Ich möchte betonen, dass die Art und Weise, wie Patienten ohne MRT eingestuft wurden, bisher sehr gut funktioniert hat. Nach 15 Jahren hatten wir nur bei etwa 3% der Patienten eine Entwicklung von Metastasen. Es funktionierte ziemlich gut, aber wir wollen näher an 0,5% kommen!

Meiner Meinung nach sollten Patienten, wenn möglich, eine Basis MRT nach der Diagnose erhalten. Wir machen das nicht bei allen Patienten. In Kanada ist das MRT nicht ohne weiteres überall verfügbar, das ändert sich aber jetzt. So das wir eine Basis MRT Untersuchung bei den meisten Patienten durchführen können.

In den letzten Jahre haben wir eine Baseline-MRT nur bei Patienten durchgeführt, bei denen es einen Hinweis darauf gab, dass etwas nicht stimmt: ihr PSA steigt beispielsweise schnell an, oder das Volumen des Niedrigrisiko Krebses erhöht sich, oder sie haben einige Anteile von Gleason 4 Krebs bei der Wiederholungs-Biopsie. Aber ich denke, wir sind an dem Punkt, wo im Grunde jeder neu diagnostizierte Patient eine MRT Untersuchung erhalten sollte. Erst wenn es dabei ein suspektes Areal gibt, dann sollten sie eine gezielte Biopsie bekommen. Wenn dabei ein aggressiver Krebs gefunden wird, dann werden sie aggressiv behandelt.

Ich versuche mal etwas in die Zukunft zu blicken, und vermute, dass, wenn der Anteil der Patienten die mit einer integrierten MRT Untersuchung beginnen ansteigt, die Metastasierungswahrscheinlichkeit eher zwischen 0,5% und 1% anstatt 3% liegen wird. Sie werden dann mit entsprechender MRT Diagnostik, alle drei bis fünf Jahre nachverfolgt. Eine gezielte Biopsie wird aber erst durchgeführt, wenn sich ein klares Ziel ergibt.

Aber auch das MRT ist nicht perfekt. Wir werden daher die MRT Ergebnisse in das Risikonomogramm integrieren. Heute berücksichtigen wir das Alter des Patienten, den PSA Wert, die Rasse, wie sich ihre Prostata anfühlt, und was die pathologischen Ergebnisse der Biopsie sind, um ein entsprechendes Risikonomogramm zu erhalten. Ein Risiko-Nomogramm sagt etwas über das Risiko des Mannes, einen höhergradigen Krebs zu beherbergen. Ich denke, dass innerhalb eines Jahres oder so, wir ein Risiko-Nomogramm haben werden, welches das MRT beinhaltet. Ich denke, dies hätte zwei Vorteile:


Die Anzahl der benötigten Biopsien wird verringern;Wir finden die aggressiveren Anteile viel früher als wie das in der Vergangenheit möglich war. 

Eine weitere Strategie sind die molekularen Biomarker. Der Vorteil der molekularen Biomarker liegt darin, dass sie einem helfen, das biologische Verhalten vorherzusagen. Ein MRT gibt Ihnen Aussagen zur Lage, Größe und Dichte - was zu einem gewissen Grad mit der Klasse des Krebses korreliert. Besonders die Diffusionsgewichtung, eine der Komponenten des multiparametrischen MRTs, korreliert mit dem Grad und der Aggressivität des Krebses.

Die molekularen Biomarker geben ihnen eine Risiko-Abschätzung. Sie sagen nichts aus über die Lage, Größe oder Aussehen des Krebses, aber sie geben eine Risikoeinschätzung, die Ihnen etwas über die genetischen Merkmale dieses Krebses erzählt. Meiner Meinung nach sind sowohl MRT als auch die molekularen Biomarker geeignet in gleicher Richtung vorherzusagen. Nämlich wer ein Risiko für einen aggressiveren Krebs hat. Allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass die molekularen Biomarker alle validiert wurden, kurz bevor die mpMRT Diagnostik weit verbreitet eingesetzt wurde.

Es gibt sehr wenige Daten darüber, wie die Biomarker Analyse bei jemandem, der eine MRT Diagnostik durchlaufen hat, durchzuführen wäre. Hier ein Beispiel: Nehmen wir an, Sie sind ein 65-jähriger, dessen Biopsie zeigt Mikrofokalen Gleason 6 Prostatakrebs. Die molekularen Biomarker-Daten sagen, dass, wenn sie eine Hochrisiko Einschätzung durch eine Biomarker-Analyse bekommen haben, haben Sie eine höhere Chance auf einen aggressiveren Krebs. Heutzutage hat dieser Mann aber schon eine MRT Bildgebung durchlaufen. Die MRT zeigt, dass er einen hochgradigen Krebs hat. Er erhält eine gezielte Biopsie und wird dann behandelt. Was ist dann noch der Wert des molekularen Biomarkers in diesem Szenario?

Molekulare Biomarker werden wahrscheinlich eine Rolle haben, wenn es eine Diskrepanz zwischen MRT und gezielter Biopsie gibt. Mit anderen Worten, bei dem Patienten, der eine schlechte MRT Bildgebung hat, aber eine negative Biopsie. Oder eine MRT Bildgebung, die nur einen Gleason 6 Krebs zeigt, aber die Biopsie Ergebnisse eher schlecht aussehen. Man könnte sogar jedem Patient einen Biomarkertest anbieten, um wirklich sicher zu sein, wer gefährdet ist und wer nicht. Das Problem ist, dass die molekularen Biomarker ziemlich teuer sind. Das mpMRI kostet an einigen Orten in den Vereinigten Staaten und in Kanada etwa $1.000. Aber für die molekularen Biomarkertests muss etwa $4.000 gezahlt werden. Das ist ein ziemlich hoher Geldbetrag. Da das mpMRT eine Menge der gleichen Informationen generiert, geht meine Vermutung dahin, dass diese molekularen Biomarker es im Vergleich zu mpMRT schwer haben werden zu bestehen. Sie haben eine Rolle, aber sie haben eine Rolle vor allem bei Patienten im grauen, unklaren Bereich, also eher selten. In vielleicht 15% bis 20% der Fälle werden die Biomarker eine Rolle spielen.

----------


## Georg_

> Aber ich denke, wir sind an dem Punkt, wo im Grunde jeder neu  diagnostizierte Patient eine MRT Untersuchung erhalten sollte. Erst wenn  es dabei ein suspektes Areal gibt, dann sollten sie eine gezielte  Biopsie bekommen.


Das ist mir aus der Seele gesprochen!

----------


## LowRoad

*Active Surveillance: Protecting Patients From Harm- Laurence Klotz*

----------


## Eddi59

Ja so wird es kommen.
Jeder neu diagnostizierter Patient wird in Zukunft wohl vorweg ein MRT bekommmen und dann die Biopsie.
Bei mir wurde zwischenzeitlich dank der guten MRT Bilder sogar auf eine weitere Biopsie verzichtet.
Insgesamt hatte ich in der AS Zeit 3 Biopsien und 3 MRTs.
Nach fünf Jahren Active Surveilance das letzte MRT, wo schön das Schlamassel zu sehen war.
Die folgende Biopsie mit vier Zielstanzen fürten zum Abbruch von AS und zur  Therapie.
Am letzten Dienstag gab Professor Schostak in unserer Selbshilfegruppe MD einige klasse Erläuterungen dazu.

Glückauf
Eddi

----------


## Harald_1933

> Am letzten Dienstag gab Professor Schostak in unserer Selbshilfegruppe MD einige klasse Erläuterungen dazu.


Moin Eddi,

wenn es Deine Zeit erlaubt, würde ich gern von Dir zu den Erläuterungen von Professor Schostak noch ein paar Details zu lesen bekommen.

Vielen Dank im voraus für Deine Bemühungen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Eddi59

Schön Harald,
mach ich,
bin gerade rein,
ich melde mich Morgen oder Sonntag.

Glückauf
Eddi

----------


## Eddi59

Moin Harald,
Professor Schostak ist auch in der " Leitlinien Kommission ", welche demnächst wieder zusammen kommt.
Hier soll das vorweg MRT mit eingebracht werden.
Auch wurde die Ortung der Rezitive und Terapien gut dargestellt. Beim PSMA-Pat/CT soll neben wie bisher nur Ga68 auch ein anderer Strahler (leider nicht gemerkt) gleichzeitig eingesetzt werden. So wird aus der Untersuchung gleich noch eine Behandlung. Man achtet ja bei solchen Vorträgen immer vorrangig auf das was einen selbst betrifft. Es konnte Jeder seine Fragen stellen, in einer Selbsthilfegruppen also quasi offene Sprechstunde kein Problem. Jeder kann da für sich was mit nehmen ( Wissen ).  Man weis ja nicht was noch kommt. Könnte mir vorstellen das dieser Vortrag/Diskussion als Video zugänglich wird da es aufgezeichnet wurde. Wenn ich was erfahre teile ich es hier mit.
Selbst bin ich ja vor Fünf Monaten durch den Professor operiert worden und kann die UNI MD nur wärmstens weiter empfehlen.
Gibt in Sachsen-Anhalt vier zertifizierte Prostatakrebs Zentren : Haldensleben, UNI MD, UNI Halle und in Dessau.

Glückauf
Eddi

----------


## silver dollar

Moin, die Leitlinienkonsensusrunde 2017 ist durch.
vorher mpMrt bei AS, vorher mpMRT bei Re Biopsie, das sind die beiden Stellen. Die PROMI Studie http://thelancet.com/journals/lancet...401-1/fulltext ist noch nicht
verarbeitet.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Moin, die Leitlinienkonsensusrunde 2017 ist durch.
> vorher mpMrt bei AS, vorher mpMRT bei Re Biopsie


Aha, die Studie ist noch nicht beendet, daher . . . . . .
Gibt es dann wenigstens einen Fortschritt in der Diagnostik, in der so wichtigen PET(CT Diagnose für fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs?

Mir wachsen schon wieder Hörner.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Hartmut,
PSMA PET ist in der Leitlinie drin zur Rezidivthematik nicht Diagnostik aber noch keine EBM Leistung, das muss noch nach Antrag durch den G BA ABt. Methoden
die PROMI STudie sieht echt gut aus, nur Leitlinieneinschluss bedeutet abgeschlossen ausgewertet und nachvollziehbar in allen Details, das
fehlt leider noch. Es gibt aber wenn alle Werte super gut sind die Möglichkeit eines Amendments vor Überarbeitung der Leitlinien, muss
nur beantragt werden.

----------


## Eddi59

Ja Danke, das habe ich dann falsch verstanden, ich dachte das in Zukunft vor Erst Biopsie immer ein mpMRT gemacht werden soll.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Moin Hartmut,
> PSMA PET ist in der Leitlinie drin zur Rezidivthematik nicht Diagnostik aber noch keine EBM Leistung, das muss noch nach Antrag durch den G BA ABt. Methoden
> die PROMI STudie sieht echt gut aus, nur Leitlinieneinschluss bedeutet abgeschlossen ausgewertet und nachvollziehbar in allen Details, das
> fehlt leider noch. Es gibt aber wenn alle Werte super gut sind die Möglichkeit eines Amendments vor Überarbeitung der Leitlinien, muss
> nur beantragt werden.


Moin Günther,

danke für die Antwort!

So wie ich es verstehe, hat sich die Arbeit zum Teil amortisiert.
Bedauerlich das in der Medizin immer noch alles zu lange dauert.
Wir leben heute in einer schnelllebigen Zeit. Da passt so manches nicht mehr.

Die Zukunft verspricht uns viel.
Zum Beispiel CRISPR (Clustered Regularly Interspaced Short Palindromic Repeats)
Da liegt auch bereits in der Gegenwart viel Potenzial drin.
Nur, was soll das werden, wenn es immer noch 8  10 Jahre dauert, bis ein Medikament mal zugelassen -, und in weiteren 5 Jahren in die Leitlinie eingetragen wird.
Hier ist ein Umdenken der verantwortlichen Organe erforderlich.

Bleibe am Ball, lieber Günther.
Meine Hörner wachsen dann langsamer.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Moin Harald,
> Professor Schostak ist auch in der " Leitlinien Kommission ", welche demnächst wieder zusammen kommt.
> Hier soll das vorweg MRT mit eingebracht werden.
> Auch wurde die Ortung der Rezitive und Terapien gut dargestellt. Beim PSMA-Pat/CT soll neben wie bisher nur Ga68 auch ein anderer Strahler (leider nicht gemerkt) gleichzeitig eingesetzt werden. So wird aus der Untersuchung gleich noch eine Behandlung. Man achtet ja bei solchen Vorträgen immer vorrangig auf das was einen selbst betrifft. Es konnte Jeder seine Fragen stellen, in einer Selbsthilfegruppen also quasi offene Sprechstunde kein Problem. Jeder kann da für sich was mit nehmen ( Wissen ).  Man weis ja nicht was noch kommt. Könnte mir vorstellen das dieser Vortrag/Diskussion als Video zugänglich wird da es aufgezeichnet wurde. Wenn ich was erfahre teile ich es hier mit.
> Selbst bin ich ja vor Fünf Monaten durch den Professor operiert worden und kann die UNI MD nur wärmstens weiter empfehlen.
> Gibt in Sachsen-Anhalt vier zertifizierte Prostatakrebs Zentren : Haldensleben, UNI MD, UNI Halle und in Dessau.
> 
> Glückauf
> Eddi


Moin Eddi,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Es freut mich, dass Du mit Professor Schostak eine gute Wahl für die inzwischen stattgefundene Prostatektomie getroffen hattest. Durch die jährlich in Magdeburg von ihm ins Leben gerufenen Symposien, die sich nicht nur mit dem Thema Prostatakrebs beschäftigen, habe ich selbst während zweimaliger aktiver Teilnahme als eine Art Berichterstatter einen sehr persönlichen Kontakt zu ihm bekommen. Inzwischen konnte Guenther mit Dir schon relevante Fragen abklären. 

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin Wohlergehen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------

